# Yellow phrag dalessandroi?



## cnycharles (Feb 21, 2016)

I wasn't sure which spot to ask this so here we are. 
We've seen yellow phrag besseae, but has anyone seen yellow phrag dalessandroi yet?
I just thought of asking this, realizing I don't think I'd seen any yet or discussion about it


Elmer Nj


----------



## orchidman77 (Feb 21, 2016)

Don't think so! All yellow besseae's we have are from one original selfing of the one yellow besseae ever discovered....that doesn't mean we haven't discovered a yellow dall. yet!

David


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2016)

Why? Do you have one?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2016)

orchidman77 said:


> Don't think so! All yellow besseae's we have are from one original selfing of the one yellow besseae ever discovered.
> David


Thanks to the great Tom Kalina!!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 22, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Why? Do you have one?



If you were asking me - no. Just curious if there were some somewhere


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2016)

No, not yet.


----------



## orchidman77 (Feb 25, 2016)

Tom did that selfing?! That's amazing...I didn't know that!

David


----------



## troy (Feb 25, 2016)

Yellow bessea to me is unattractive, they are red, just my 2 cents


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2016)

You know what opinions are like, right?


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 25, 2016)

NYEric said:


> You know what opinions are like, right?



I'm afraid to ask!


----------



## troy (Feb 25, 2016)

Now, stonei album is nice, everything else garbage!!!


----------

